# ماكينات تصنيع الشمع



## amah652002 (27 أكتوبر 2006)

نأمل التكرم بإفادتنا عاجلا عن ماكينات تصنيع الشمع وكيفية الحصول عليها وأية معلمومات عن هذا الموضوع

 *تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------



## ديماديما (30 أبريل 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم,
يمكنكم الدخول الى هذا الموقع ففيه كل شيء هو لشركة ألمانية.

http://www.herrhammer.de


----------



## howadah (30 أغسطس 2009)

*مكنات تصصنيع الشموع*

احنا بنصنع جميع انواع مكن الشمع بجميع اشكاله 
بس عايز افهم ازا نتواصل بدون تليفون ولا ميل ارجو الرد من اداره المنتدي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (30 أغسطس 2009)

howadah قال:


> احنا بنصنع جميع انواع مكن الشمع بجميع اشكاله
> بس عايز افهم ازا نتواصل بدون تليفون ولا ميل ارجو الرد من اداره المنتدي


 
اخي يمكنك الإعلان عن منتجكم بالإتصال بالإدارة وارسال رسالة الى أحد المشرفين
بطلبك وضع إعلان عن منتجاتكم ،، ويتم الإتصال مباشرة معكم عن طريق إدارة الملتقى 

والإتفاق معها.

ويمكنك الإتصال بالمهندس (المهندس)
بإرسال رسالة إليه. في الرسائل الخاصة.

وفقك الله وبارك فيك.​


----------



## didiali (17 يونيو 2010)

maqshkooooor kteeeeeeer


----------



## ديدين (18 يونيو 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jS1fy7zc84&feature=related


----------



## ديدين (27 يونيو 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RDsnLp7pDKQ&feature=related


----------



## tameem1 (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو منكم افادتي كيفية عمل مصنع صغير لخط انتاج شموع 
وما هو مطلوب لعمل المصنع الصغير من معدات وادوات 
فارجوا ان تفيدوني في ذلك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (10 أبريل 2011)

*تأكد قبل أن تضيف الرد يمنع وضع عروض وطلبات التوظيف والإعلانات و البريد الالكتروني و وسيلة الاتصال في أي مشاركة .*


----------

